# Panasonic pt-ax100u flashing under higher resolution!



## akgolfpro (Oct 12, 2008)

I just picked up a panasonic ax100u and hooked it up to my dish network VIP 222 with a HDMI cord and it workes perfect! When I change the output of the receiver to anything higher than 480i or p the projector stars flashing on and off? 720p and 1080I causes it to flash! any ideas!


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

definitely sounds like a sync issue.

Do you have the problem with other sources? DVD player?

What about component instead of HDMI?

Good luck.


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

I have that problem with my Scientific Atlanta DH8300 box. I can't use HDMI in anything above 480i, it flashes on and off. It works fine with component. I think it's related to a firmware problem.

That may not be your problem though. It could be your HDMI cable. When you up the resolution you're upping the data transfer rate. Is your HDMI cable long?

Try swapping HDMI cables.


----------



## akgolfpro (Oct 12, 2008)

Componet is working fine, at 1080I! HDMI is 25FT.


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

It is possible that it's the cable. I'm not saying that it is, but it's possible. Flickering can come from a bad HDMI signal.


----------

